#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Мантры + четки. Прошу совета

## Надежда Хабичевская

Вечер добрый!

У меня (как обычно) вопросы по практике. Изивинте, может они покажутся вам глупыми. Но кроме вас спрашивать не у кого.  :Smilie: 
Я купила себе четки, чтобы начитывать мантры. Дома, понятное дело, читаю вслух. А за пределами дома читаю про себя. Например в транспорте. 2 часа в день - 1000 повторений получается. Пока пешком иду тоже читаю. Но правильно ли так делать? Можно ли читать мантры про себя? Количество начитываний обязательно 100 тысяч или другое количество можно?

И еще вопрос. Я начитываю мантру Авалокитешкары ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ и мантру Манджушри ОМ АРА ПАЦА НАДИ. Какие вы посоветуете другие мантры?

----------

Антончик (14.08.2014), Гошка (07.08.2014), Ольга Карпова (11.08.2014), Пема Ванчук (10.02.2014), Сергей Хос (10.02.2014), Эделизи (27.03.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Вечер добрый!
> 
> У меня (как обычно) вопросы по практике. Изивинте, может они покажутся вам глупыми. Но кроме вас спрашивать не у кого. 
> Я купила себе четки, чтобы начитывать мантры. Дома, понятное дело, читаю вслух. А за пределами дома читаю про себя. Например в транспорте. 2 часа в день - 1000 повторений получается. Пока пешком иду тоже читаю. Но правильно ли так делать? Можно ли читать мантры про себя? Количество начитываний обязательно 100 тысяч или другое количество можно?
> 
> И еще вопрос. Я начитываю мантру Авалокитешкары ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ и мантру Манджушри ОМ АРА ПАЦА НАДИ. Какие вы посоветуете другие мантры?


Мантру Тары.

----------

Aion (09.02.2014), Айрат (10.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (09.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (10.02.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Можно ли читать мантры про себя?


Да. 


> Количество начитываний обязательно 100 тысяч или другое количество можно?


Количество начитываний не должно влиять на качество. Вообще, всё индивидуально. По-моему, лучше меньше, да лучше, как говорится. 



> Какие вы посоветуете другие мантры?


Мантру зелёной Тары. Ну и чётки желательно освятить.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (09.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Мантру Тары.


Спасибо. ОМ ТАРЕ ТУТТАРЕ ТУРЕ СООХА. Она?

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Да. Количество начитываний не должно влиять на качество. Вообще, всё индивидуально. По-моему, лучше меньше, да лучше, как говорится. 
> Мантру зелёной Тары. Ну и чётки желательно освятить.


Спасибо. А если четки негде освящать пока? Можно на алтаре их держать перед статуэткой Будды?

----------

Сергей Хос (09.02.2014)

----------


## Aion

> А если четки негде освящать пока?


Ничего страшного.   :Smilie: 


> Можно на алтаре их держать?


Да, конечно.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (09.02.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> Вечер добрый!
> 
> У меня (как обычно) вопросы по практике. Изивинте, может они покажутся вам глупыми. Но кроме вас спрашивать не у кого. 
> Я купила себе четки, чтобы начитывать мантры. Дома, понятное дело, читаю вслух. А за пределами дома читаю про себя. Например в транспорте. 2 часа в день - 1000 повторений получается. Пока пешком иду тоже читаю. Но правильно ли так делать? Можно ли читать мантры про себя? Количество начитываний обязательно 100 тысяч или другое количество можно?
> 
> И еще вопрос. Я начитываю мантру Авалокитешкары ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ и мантру Манджушри ОМ АРА ПАЦА НАДИ. Какие вы посоветуете другие мантры?


А вам к чему их начитывать? (если просто нравиться- то без вопросов)). Просто и мантры и визуализации, служат вполне определённым целям. Это может быть и "записной книжкой"- для вхождения в должное состояние, это может быть объектом концентрации, это может быть средством для того- что-бы "поплыла" окружающая реальность..))

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (09.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> А вам к чему их начитывать? (если просто нравиться- то без вопросов)). Просто и мантры и визуализации, служат вполне определённым целям. Это может быть и "записной книжкой"- для вхождения в должное состояние, это может быть объектом концентрации, это может быть средством для того- что-бы "поплыла" окружающая реальность..))


Ну я просто чувствую что надо. Или их самому нет смысла начитывать?) Второй вариант точно. Первый близок. А третий мне непонятен.

----------


## Нико

> Ну я просто чувствую что надо. Или их самому нет смысла начитывать?) Второй вариант точно. Первый близок. А третий мне непонятен.


Начитывайте, Надежда!

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (09.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (10.02.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну я просто чувствую что надо. Или их самому нет смысла начитывать?) Второй вариант точно. Первый близок. А третий мне непонятен.


Третий предусматривает то, что вы- божество, разговаривающее "мантрой", и все звуки вокруг, это мантра, но для этого нужно знание воззрения- уровня читтаматры- на стадии практического переживания)) и ещё кое что..
А начитывать "просто", для некой пользы?- для какой пользы? зачем?))

----------

Говинда (09.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (10.02.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А начитывать "просто", для некой пользы?- для какой пользы? зачем?))


Что то мне кажется, что этот вопрос не касается никого на форуме

----------

Markus (06.03.2014), Влад К (10.02.2014), Дубинин (10.02.2014), Евгений Шпагин (10.02.2014), Кузьмич (10.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (10.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (10.02.2014)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

По моему скромному мнению начитывание мантр, а равно как и их прослушивание имеет огромное благотворное влияние на человека, так как оставляет "отпечатки" в уме! Если вы опытный практик, и умеете мантру использовать по назначению, тогда вопросов нет! А простому смертному в бардо смерти такая мантра вполне может оказаться спасительным крюком... Я этой зимой будучи в Индии неоднократно спрашивал учителя об этом, так как у меня нет уверенности, что я достигну реализации в этой жизни, а он меня в этом вопросе убеждал, что очень важно начитывать мантру, главное мотивация и памятование, для чего мы начитываем эти мантры, даже если наш ум не может постигнуть всех тонкостей... В Тибете огромное количество неграмотных людей, которые кроме 1-2 мантр больше ничего не знают, нет умения медитировать, нет знаний в тантре, но есть огромная вера!!! Об этом этот же вопрос задавался Самбдо ринпоче во время дарования учения "Послание к другу" Нагарджуны в Гюме монастыре, а также Чадо ринпоче в Сера монастыре - оба дали именно такой ответ!!! Не сомневайтесь и поменьше слушайте потерявших веру! Никто за нас не будет вычищать Авгиевы конюшни в нашем уме...

----------

Markus (10.02.2014), Алекс Андр (10.02.2014), Антончик (14.08.2014), Влад К (10.02.2014), Илья Тохтомыш-Ашуров (12.06.2016), Ольга Карпова (11.08.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (10.02.2014), Эделизи (27.03.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Третий предусматривает то, что вы- божество, разговаривающее "мантрой", и все звуки вокруг, это мантра, но для этого нужно знание воззрения- уровня читтаматры- на стадии практического переживания)) и ещё кое что..
> А начитывать "просто", для некой пользы?- для какой пользы? зачем?))


То есть надо ждать следующего подходящего рождения? А в этой про буддизм забыть? )

----------


## Дубинин

> То есть надо ждать следующего подходящего рождения? А в этой про буддизм забыть? )


Зачем забыть? С помощью интернета- стать для начала: "знающим что я  хочу от буддизма симпатизирующим этому провождению времени")), попробовать стать внимательней к своим мотивациям с помощью медитации на дыхание например. Выучить наизусть всю 12 членную цепь зависимого происхождения и найти в себе её элементы (желательно без последнего), найти в себе- как вы усилием делаете непостоянное- нецелое- постоянным- целым, и несуществующее- существующим. Разобраться: от чего вы боитесь смерти и что за эмоция заставляет хотеть жить... Можно много чем заниматься, вместо "волшебного колдунства"))

----------

Влад К (10.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (10.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (10.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Зачем забыть? С помощью интернета- стать для начала: "знающим что я  хочу от буддизма симпатизирующим этому провождению времени")), попробовать стать внимательней к своим мотивациям с помощью медитации на дыхание например. Выучить наизусть всю 12 членную цепь зависимого происхождения и найти в себе её элементы (желательно без последнего), найти в себе- как вы усилием делаете непостоянное- нецелое- постоянным- целым, и несуществующее- существующим. Разобраться: от чего вы боитесь смерти и что за эмоция заставляет хотеть жить... Можно много чем заниматься, вместо "волшебного колдунства"))


Спасибо за совет.) С медитациями я очень давно дружу. Смерти не боюсь уже. )) Никогда не относилась к практике, как к танцам с бубном. Просто одним чтением делу не поможешь наверное. Нужна поддержка действиями.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Просто одним чтением делу не поможешь наверное. Нужна поддержка действиями.


Действиями ума в т.ч.

----------

Дубинин (10.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (10.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Действиями ума в т.ч.


Без действий ума любую остальную деятельность сложно было бы совершить.

----------


## Нико

В связи с темой про мантры хотелось бы спросить (не помню, обсуждался этот вопрос на БФ или нет). Про силу мантры. Есть ли те, кому сила мантры помогла в ситуации болезни, когда нет других средств (лекарств там, врачей и пр.)??

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (10.02.2014)

----------


## Ашвария

> В связи с темой про мантры хотелось бы спросить (не помню, обсуждался этот вопрос на БФ или нет). Про силу мантры. Есть ли те, кому сила мантры помогла в ситуации болезни, когда нет других средств (лекарств там, врачей и пр.)??


Да  :Big Grin:

----------


## Влад К

Подскажите пожалуйста - обязательно ли освящать четки для практики?

----------


## Дубинин

> Подскажите пожалуйста - обязательно ли освящать четки для практики?


Если юзать как "счётчик", то нет. А если тантрить- то нужны наставления- что- что значит на чётках и что визуализировать (всмысле кто даст, тот и скажет что делать). А так часто большим ламам подсовывают конечно чётки: "куд ю блесс май мала плиз")), но не обязательно.

----------


## Влад К

> Если юзать как "счётчик", то нет. А если тантрить- то нужны наставления- что- что значит на чётках и что визуализировать (всмысле кто даст, тот и скажет что делать). А так часто большим ламам подсовывают конечно чётки: "куд ю блесс май мала плиз")), но не обязательно.


Не, не тантрить) Для общего нгондро - там ведь тоже считать надо, когда простирания делаешь или Ваджрасаттву читаешь. То есть могу пока не освящать, да?

----------


## Дубинин

> Не, не тантрить) Для общего нгондро - там ведь тоже считать надо, когда простирания делаешь или Ваджрасаттву читаешь. То есть могу пока не освящать, да?


Ну так да -не  надо, если иных наставлений не было. (но вообще чётки подсовывают на благословление, знаю, по любому поводу). Сокральные (костяные), для "Приближения", тантрийского- там да, благословлять перед каждой сессией, и никому не показывать и пр..

----------

Влад К (27.03.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> Ну так да -не  надо, если иных наставлений не было. (но вообще чётки подсовывают на благословление, знаю, по любому поводу). Сокральные (костяные), для "Приближения", тантрийского- там да, благословлять перед каждой сессией, и никому не показывать и пр..


Не, я пока далекий для всего этого))) В данный момент хочу взять четки, и у меня два варианта - либо заказываю четки, которые хочу и они ни как не попадут ко мне в нужное время для подношения ламе, либо иду в "восточную лавку" и покупаю какие нибудь) и подношу ламе для освящения. Все таки хотелось бы взять четки из семян дерева Бодхи, а потом уже при случае освятить, если сейчас не получается. Во как)

----------


## Дубинин

Ну когда доводилось на учениях ЕСДЛ, или в иных местах видеть всяких йогинов и ринпочей, то видел, что в руках повседневно, многие пользуют, копеечные пластмассовые чётки.

----------

Влад К (27.03.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (28.03.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> Ну когда доводилось на учениях ЕСДЛ, или в иных местах видеть всяких йогинов и ринпочей, то видел, что в руках повседневно, многие пользуют, копеечные пластмассовые чётки.


Это, честно говоря, для меня открытие))) Я думал, что желательно иметь какие нибудь буддистские, типа из рудракши там, или семян лотоса) а если так, то ОК. Для меня это не так уж и важно, могу и простые юзать)

----------


## Нико

> Не, я пока далекий для всего этого))) В данный момент хочу взять четки, и у меня два варианта - либо заказываю четки, которые хочу и они ни как не попадут ко мне в нужное время для подношения ламе, либо иду в "восточную лавку" и покупаю какие нибудь) и подношу ламе для освящения. Все таки хотелось бы взять четки из семян дерева Бодхи, а потом уже при случае освятить, если сейчас не получается. Во как)


Вообще интересную вещь для себя открыла при одном переводе. Это чётки не из семян дерева бодхи, а их называют "бодхи-ци".Т.е. не из того дерева, под которым Будда просветлел.

----------

Влад К (27.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (27.03.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> Вообще интересную вещь для себя открыла при одном переводе. Это чётки не из семян дерева бодхи, а их называют "бодхи-ци".Т.е. не из того дерева, под которым Будда просветлел.


Рад за Вас! Желаю Вам новых открытий :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Рад за Вас! Желаю Вам новых открытий


Если что, у меня пластмассовые).

----------


## Legba

> В связи с темой про мантры хотелось бы спросить (не помню, обсуждался этот вопрос на БФ или нет). Про силу мантры. Есть ли те, кому сила мантры помогла в ситуации болезни, когда нет других средств (лекарств там, врачей и пр.)??


Мы это никогда не выясним))
Для того, чтобы быть уверенным, что именно мантра - а не само прошло, нужно попробовать два раза.
Но в сансаре так не бывает.

----------


## Влад К

> Если что, у меня пластмассовые).


Купил) Только не пластмассовые, а деревянные. А вот насчет четок из семян дерева бодхи - если они не из семян того самого дерева, тогда почему их так повсеместно называют? Странно как-то...

----------


## Нико

> Купил) Только не пластмассовые, а деревянные. А вот насчет четок из семян дерева бодхи - если они не из семян того самого дерева, тогда почему их так повсеместно называют? Странно как-то...


Да, но это массовое заблуждение.

----------

Влад К (28.03.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да, но это массовое заблуждение.


Это которые с таким треугольничком?

----------


## Нико

> Это которые с таким треугольничком?


Гм, да. Только их называют "с глазами". Может быть несколько "глаз" на одной бусине. В принципе, такие чётки дорогие и ценные. Мне посчастливилось купить юзаные из Тибета.

----------

Пема Дролкар (28.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Гм, да. Только их называют "с глазами". Может быть несколько "глаз" на одной бусине. В принципе, такие чётки дорогие и ценные. Мне посчастливилось купить юзаные из Тибета.


  Тоесть, эти не из семян бодхи дерева, а какого растения конкретно? :Smilie: 

А мои просто из семян лотоса - мелкие, удобно при поездках. Сколько не юзала - все целенькие :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Тоесть, эти не из семян бодхи дерева, а какого растения конкретно?


А кто знает. "Бодхи-ци" какое-то. Просто я с переводчиком Далай-ламы один тибетский текст разбирала, так вот он сказал, что это не само "дерево бодхи", что в Бодхгае и в других местах тоже.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (28.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Китайско-русский словарь «путицзы» переводит как «название различных плодов, косточки которых идут на изготовление чёток» и даёт два растения, не фикус религиоза, —Sapindus Mukorossi Gaertn. и Coix lacrymajobi L..

----------

Aion (28.03.2014), Legba (28.03.2014), Влад К (28.03.2014), Нико (28.03.2014), Пема Дролкар (28.03.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Ну когда доводилось на учениях ЕСДЛ, или в иных местах видеть всяких йогинов и ринпочей, то видел, что в руках повседневно, многие пользуют, копеечные пластмассовые чётки.


Правильно делают. Покупать четки за несколько сотен долларов - это такой вид "понтов" наверное.  :Smilie: ) Если деньги некуда девать, то можно и из драгоценных каменьев заказать. Правда толк от них будет такой же, как и от китайских пластмассовых.

----------

Ольга Карпова (11.08.2014)

----------


## Legba

> Правильно делают. Покупать четки за несколько сотен долларов - это такой вид "понтов" наверное. ) Если деньги некуда девать, то можно и из драгоценных каменьев заказать. Правда *толк от них будет такой же*, как и от китайских пластмассовых.


А вот не скажите)):




> Далее, в тексте обсуждается подсчет мантр при помощи малы. Дpугая цитата втоpого Будды, Падмасамбхавы, говоpит: "Лучший вид малы, использующийся для увеличения количества повторений, является мала, сделанная из некотоpых видов драгоценностей (Тиб. ринпоче). Посpедственный тип малы делается из семян деpева или плодов, и низший тип малы делается из деpева, земли, камня или лекарства."
>     Мала, сделанная из морских раковин, земли, деpева или семян деpева или плодов используется для выполнения миpных садхан и миpных действий. Мала, сделанная из золота - для выполнения обширных действий. Мала из кpасного коpала - является лучшей для выполнения сильных садхан. Стальная или биpюзовая мала - хоpоша для гневной активности. Мала, сделанная из камня "зи" или дpугих дpагоценных камней, может использоваться пpи выполнении любых каpмических активностей, пpоизводимых вами.
>     Мала, сделанная из косточек абpикоса, будет выполнять обширную активность. Мала, сделанная из "лот тон" (кpощечных, кpуглых чеpных семян плодов) выполняет сильную активность. Мала, сделанная из бусинок pакши, пpименяется пpи гневных пpактиках. Мала, сделанная из семян бодхи, исполняет все дхаpмы. Мала из дpевесины деpева бодхи, исполняет мирные кармы. Мала из бусинок mulberry исполняет силные кармы. Малы из дpевесины mahogany используется в гневных практиках. Малы, сделанные из костей слона, особенно его бивней, будут выполнять всякую заботящуюся активность.
>     Бусины сделанные из камня - хоpоши для обшиpных пpактик. Бусины сделанные из лекарства - хоpоши для гневных пpактик. Малы со множествном pазличных типов дpагоценностей хоpоши для любых пpактик. Тем не менее, я советую, чтобы вы не пытались делать малы с большим количеством pазных бусинок на них, потому что, если вы не знаете, какие комбинации являются эффективными, вы можете получить неположительный pезультат.
>     Далее, текст упоминает pазличные виды пользы, котоpая извлекается из использования pазличных типов мал.
> *Железная или стальная малы умножают добродетель, котоpая накапливается с каждым повтоpением обычным способом. Медная мала умножает каждое повтоpение в четыpе pаза. Мала pакша умножает каждое повтоение в 20 миллионов, и жемчужная мала умножает в 100 миллионов раз. Серебрянная мала умножает в 100000, а рубиновая мала в 100 миллионов раз.* Мала из семян бодхи проявляет безграничные блага для любых форм практики, будь то мирная, обширная, сильная или гневная.
>     Вы должны все знать о значении малы и о лучшем способе их связывания. Нитей в вашей мале может быть использовано три, пять или девять, и никакое другое число. Тpи нитки символизиpуют тpи кайи, пять нитей символизиpуют пять Будд, и девять нитей символизиpуют девять колесниц.
>     Главная гуpу-бусина может состоять из трех бусин, символизиpуя тpи ваджpных состояния существа, тpи кайи. Самая маленькая бусина наверху должна быть синей, возможно из лазуpита. Голубой цвет символизиpует неизменный ум абсолютной истины. Сpедняя бусина должна быть кpасной, что символизиpует ваджpную pечь, и сокровенная бусина должна быть белой, что символизиpует ваджpное тело.
>     Ваша мала должна быть благословлена ламой, и вы должны постоянно благословлять вашу малу сами насыщая ее энергией. Вы должны вложить энеpгию в вашу малу пеpед тем как подсчитывать мантры, для получения pеальной пользы.
>     Вы должны очистить ваш pот и pуки, и затем вашу малу, пеpед тем ка ее испоьзовать. Вы можете также пропитать ее сандаловым маслом.


Весь текст.

----------

Алексей Л (29.03.2014), Дубинин (28.03.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (28.03.2014), Ольга Карпова (12.08.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2014), Чагна Дордже (28.03.2014)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Правильно делают. Покупать четки за несколько сотен долларов - это такой вид "понтов" наверное. ) Если деньги некуда девать, то можно и из драгоценных каменьев заказать. Правда толк от них будет такой же, как и от китайских пластмассовых.


Ну, а вот садханы некоторых божеств, для достижения определённых сиддхи, надо начитывать на чётках из определённого вида дерева или камня особого  :Smilie:  Так что не всё так просто  :Smilie:

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (28.03.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> А вот не скажите)):


Обалдеть  :Stick Out Tongue:  Спасибо за полезную информацию. Можно ведь и самому сделать это? Из абрикосовых косточек например. Мне понравилось.

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Ну, а вот садханы некоторых божеств, для достижения определённых сиддхи, надо начитывать на чётках из определённого вида дерева или камня особого  Так что не всё так просто


Ясно. Ну получается обычным юзерам как я можно не заморачиваться особо. Хотя...  отчего как вы думаете "всякие йогины и ринпоче" пластмассовые используют?

----------


## Нико

> Ясно. Ну получается обычным юзерам как я можно не заморачиваться особо. Хотя...  отчего как вы думаете "всякие йогины и ринпоче" пластмассовые используют?


Да хоть на сделанных из ослиных какашек. А также можно вообще без чёток обойтись даже)

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (28.03.2014)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

Была аналогичная тема, в ней постили несколько разных текстов на этот счет. Вот тут например: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post333894

PS Нико! У меня есть семечки от того самого дерева Бодхи (в Бодх-гая подобрал, вместе с несколькими листиками), так вот они точно такие же, как те, из которых сделаны мои четки, которые мне подарил один лама. Может всеж боди-ца, это они и есть?

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (28.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Да хоть на сделанных из ослиных какашек. А также можно вообще без чёток обойтись даже)


Ну или сделать из какашек, а представлять что они из сапфиров и бриллиантов.  :Big Grin:  :Facepalm:

----------


## Legba

> Ясно. Ну получается обычным юзерам как я можно не заморачиваться особо. Хотя...  отчего как вы думаете "всякие йогины и ринпоче" пластмассовые используют?


1. Светить малу на людях - дурной тон (см. тот же источник). Так что Ринпоче и йогины (если они олдскульные) не покажут Вам свою рабочую малу, и на публике будут ходить с пластмассовой.))
2. Нету, строго говоря, "обычных юзеров". Начитывание мантр - часть йоги божества. Со всеми вытекающими.))




> Ну или сделать из какашек, а представлять что они из сапфиров и бриллиантов.


С какашками Вы так намаетесь (лепить, сушить и т.д.) что сапфиры дешевкой покажутся после этого. :Big Grin:

----------

Влад К (28.03.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (28.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Была аналогичная тема, в ней постили несколько разных текстов на этот счет. Вот тут например: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post333894
> 
> PS Нико! У меня есть семечки от того самого дерева Бодхи (в Бодх-гая подобрал, вместе с несколькими листиками), так вот они точно такие же, как те, из которых сделаны мои четки, которые мне подарил один лама. Может всеж боди-ца, это они и есть?


Это для меня новость, честно говоря. Сколько ни была в Бодхгае, таких семечек не видела.

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Это для меня новость, честно говоря. Сколько ни была в Бодхгае, таких семечек не видела.


Они падают в районе внутренней ограды, хотя и вокруг их было довольно много. 

Мы были впервые в Бодх-гая довольно давно (году в 2003 или вроде того, точно уже не помню). Народу около дерева было совсем немного, а за несколько рупий охраннику, можно было зайти за внутреннюю ограду, где лежала куча листиков и семечек (точнее это не семечки, это что-то типа ягод — зеленые, сморщенные, размером с ноготь; когда высыхают, то темнеют и твердеют). Позже за ограду уже не попасть было, да и количество паломников увеличилось в разы.

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> С какашками Вы так намаетесь (лепить, сушить и т.д.) что сапфиры дешевкой покажутся после этого.


У нас тут какашками дома топят.  :Smilie:  Встречается еще такое диво. Кизяк называется. Отковырну кусочек, пока кто-нибудь сушить будет.

----------

Антончик (14.08.2014)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

Вот картинка из английской вики:

----------

Нико (28.03.2014)

----------


## Legba

> У нас тут какашками дома топят.  Встречается еще такое диво. Кизяк называется. Отковырну кусочек, пока кто-нибудь сушить будет.


Наслышан, но не видел.
Дальше Бишкека никогда не бывал.))

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (28.03.2014)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Железная или стальная малы умножают добродетель, котоpая накапливается с каждым повтоpением обычным способом. Медная мала умножает каждое повтоpение в четыpе pаза. Мала pакша умножает каждое повтоение в 20 миллионов, и жемчужная мала умножает в 100 миллионов раз. Серебрянная мала умножает в 100000, а рубиновая мала в 100 миллионов раз. Мала из семян бодхи проявляет безграничные блага для любых форм практики, будь то мирная, обширная, сильная или гневная.


А неплохо чёткоделы разместили свою рекламу.

----------

Влад К (30.03.2014), Дондог (29.07.2016), Надежда Хабичевская (28.03.2014), Олег Маковский (12.11.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Наслышан, но не видел.
> Дальше Бишкека никогда не бывал.))


Да в нем тоже топят))) И часто вы к нам заезжали? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Legba

> Да в нем тоже топят))) И часто вы к нам заезжали?


У меня там была стройка, так что я ничего и не видел толком.

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016), Надежда Хабичевская (28.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> А неплохо чёткоделы разместили свою рекламу.


Надо же им как-то денежки зарабатывать на хлеб с икрой. С икрой же в 100 миллионов раз вкуснее.  :Big Grin:

----------

Legba (28.03.2014), Влад К (29.03.2014), Дондог (29.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> У нас тут какашками дома топят.  Встречается еще такое диво. Кизяк называется. Отковырну кусочек, пока кто-нибудь сушить будет.





> Наслышан, но не видел.
> Дальше Бишкека никогда не бывал.))


У нас тут тоже. Олдскульный тибетский способ.

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016), Надежда Хабичевская (29.03.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> У нас тут тоже. Олдскульный тибетский способ.


Интересно.) Видимо не такой уж и олдскульный. Раз так широко распространен.

----------


## Аурум

> Интересно.) Видимо не такой уж и олдскульный. Раз так широко распространен.


 :Facepalm:  Где логика? Впрочем, не важно...

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016), Надежда Хабичевская (31.03.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Где логика? Впрочем, не важно...


Закончилась уже. Приходите завтра!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kit

> 1. Светить малу на людях - дурной тон (см. тот же источник). Так что Ринпоче и йогины (если они олдскульные) не покажут Вам свою рабочую малу, и на публике будут ходить с пластмассовой.))


Получается на коллективные практики (в местный центр, на ретриты и друбчены) лучше ходить с "четками для выхода в свет", а основную малу хранить дома в мешочке?

----------


## Нико

> Получается на коллективные практики (в местный центр, на ретриты и друбчены) лучше ходить с "четками для выхода в свет", а основную малу хранить дома в мешочке?


Так и есть. В мешочке хранится на алтаре, чуть плесневеет с годами :Frown:

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Так и есть.


Одни слова для кухонь, другие - для улиц.©

----------


## Нико

> Одни слова для кухонь, другие - для улиц.©


Правда должна быть одной  для всех.

----------


## Aion

> Правда должна быть одной  для всех.


У меня для улиц маленькие.

----------

Vladiimir (02.04.2014), Влад К (12.04.2014), Сергей Ч (02.04.2014)

----------


## Нико

> У меня для улиц маленькие.


Это вы, что ли, на фото????

----------


## Legba

Только хардкор!!!

----------

Аурум (02.04.2014), Карма Доржи (10.10.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Это вы, что ли, на фото????


Да.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Да.


Импозантно).

----------

Aion (02.04.2014)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

Странно все это... Мой учитель , геше из Дрепунг Гоманга ходит с четками, которые ему даровал его учитель, обычные из дерева! И везде и всегда я видел у него только эти четки... Надеюсь они перейдут мне по наследству...  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Странно все это... Мой учитель , геше из Дрепунг Гоманга ходит с четками, которые ему даровал его учитель, обычные из дерева! И везде и всегда я видел у него только эти четки... Надеюсь они перейдут мне по наследству...


Так не в матерьяле весь смысл-то

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

> Так не в матерьяле весь смысл-то


Понимаю... Но ведь не с проста пишут какие четки и из какого камня использовать для определенных практик... Я вот тоже везде и всегда использую простые сандаловые четки, которые для меня выбрал учитель и не жужжу...  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Понимаю... Но ведь не с проста пишут какие четки и из какого камня использовать для определенных практик... Я вот тоже везде и всегда использую простые сандаловые четки, которые для меня выбрал учитель и не жужжу...


И правильно делаете, что не жужжите :Kiss:

----------

Евгений Шпагин (02.04.2014)

----------


## Гханта

Друзья, купила новые четки. Пролетела 700 км и обнаружила что на них 109 бусин  :Facepalm: 
Куплены в проверенном месте. Поставок из Непала давно не было и менять их не на что. Добрые люди из магазина готовы забрать обратно, но я не уверена что хочу их отдавать. Поделитесь опытом.... снять самостоятельно бусину или таки вернуть приобретение?

----------


## Влад К

> Друзья, купила новые четки. Пролетела 700 км и обнаружила что на них 109 бусин


109 бусина символизирует союз праджни и упаи.(мудрость и метод) Не снимайте, чётки испортите. :Smilie:

----------

Гханта (06.08.2014)

----------


## Гханта

> 109 бусина символизирует союз праджни и упаи.(мудрость и метод) Не снимайте, чётки испортите.


Так то оно так, обычно четки дополняются большей бусиной (109-ой) с конусом... тока у меня она 110-ая  :Frown:

----------


## Антон Соносон

снимайте смелее, научитесь узлы завязывать и развязывать  :Smilie:

----------

Гханта (06.08.2014)

----------


## Юань Дин

у меня сохранились только православные на 33 бусины и крест на них. Ребенок играет, деваются часто куда-то. Но это не мешает. Потому что практика - в уме, а не в вещах. Чисто для счета надо.

На фото четки красивые. Я бы и не заметил 109ю бусину.

----------

Гханта (06.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Друзья, купила новые четки. Пролетела 700 км и обнаружила что на них 109 бусин 
> Куплены в проверенном месте. Поставок из Непала давно не было и менять их не на что. Добрые люди из магазина готовы забрать обратно, но я не уверена что хочу их отдавать. Поделитесь опытом.... снять самостоятельно бусину или таки вернуть приобретение?


Чётки из семян дерева бодхици, довольно ценные. А чем вам мешает 109-я бусина?)

----------

Aion (06.08.2014), Гханта (06.08.2014), Шавырин (07.08.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Друзья, купила новые четки. Пролетела 700 км и обнаружила что на них 109 бусин 
> Куплены в проверенном месте. Поставок из Непала давно не было и менять их не на что. Добрые люди из магазина готовы забрать обратно, но я не уверена что хочу их отдавать. Поделитесь опытом.... снять самостоятельно бусину или таки вернуть приобретение?


Если лишняя бусинка так мешает, то обязательно нужно от нее избавляться. Проще всего раздавить бусину тонкими плоскогубцами ).

----------

Гханта (06.08.2014), Паня (07.08.2014), Шавырин (07.08.2014)

----------


## Гханта

> Чётки из семян дерева бодхици, довольно ценные. А чем вам мешает 109-я бусина?)


Ну она не то что мешает, но в общем я бы ничего не потеряла если бы ее не было  :Smilie:  Традиционно зерен все ж 108...  про множественные объяснения сего выбора много всякого написано...

Кстати, не так давно наткнулась на Танха Сутту, вдруг кому пригодится...

P.S. У меня радостные вести: внезапно нашлись братья-близнецы моих четок (зерен 108!) и уже едут ко мне!

----------

Алик (07.08.2014), Шавырин (07.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Ну она не то что мешает, но в общем я бы ничего не потеряла если бы ее не было  Традиционно зерен все ж 108...  про множественные объяснения сего выбора много всякого написано...
> 
> Кстати, не так давно наткнулась на Танха Сутту, вдруг кому пригодится...
> 
> P.S. У меня радостные вести: нашлись братья-близнецы моих четок (зерен 108!) и уже едут ко мне!


Довольно близоруко судить чётки по 108 бусинам. Это было специально придумано для тех, кто недосчитывает мантры. Так что 109-- одно и то же.

----------

Aion (07.08.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

чётки приговариваются к депортации

----------


## Гханта

> Довольно близоруко судить чётки по 108 бусинам. Это было специально придумано для тех, кто недосчитывает мантры. Так что 109-- одно и то же.


Нико, все мы на пути к просветлению и я тоже, делая полный круг на четках, прибавляю к предыдущему счету 100, а не 108  :Wink: 




> чётки приговариваются к депортации


Антон, они найдут свое место!

----------


## Aion

> делая полный круг на четках, прибавляю к предыдущему счету 100, а не 108


В таком случае нет никакой разницы, 108 или 109. А насчёт раздавливания бусинки плоскогубцами, по-моему, это вандализм... :Cool:

----------


## Алик

> А насчёт раздавливания бусинки плоскогубцами, по-моему, это вандализм...


Вандализм - это живые деревья рубить для того, чтобы из них четки сделать. А бусинке уже всё равно, что с ней будет. Как, собственно, и плоскогубцам без разницы, что они раздавят ).

----------

Паня (07.08.2014), Эделизи (08.08.2014)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

Я думаю, что все же четки несут функцию счета и не стоит им приписывать сверхъестественные способности (если только это не четки вашего учителя, которые достались вам в дар). Мне вот нужны были четки с 21 камешком, так я их сам сделал... Никакого супер ритуала не проводил, предварительно начитываю на них мантру преумножения и по три раза основные мантры, на которые у меня есть посвящение, после этого с помощью них делаю основные практики... Но все это ИМХО, и возможно для кого-то это неприемлемо!

----------


## Нико

> Я думаю, что все же четки несут функцию счета и не стоит им приписывать сверхъестественные способности (если только это не четки вашего учителя, которые достались вам в дар). Мне вот нужны были четки с 21 камешком, так я их сам сделал... Никакого супер ритуала не проводил, предварительно начитываю на них мантру преумножения и по три раза основные мантры, на которые у меня есть посвящение, после этого с помощью них делаю основные практики... Но все это ИМХО, и возможно для кого-то это неприемлемо!


Бывают особые чётки, но только с благословением от учителя. Остальные действительно только для счёта.

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

> Бывают особые чётки, но только с благословением от учителя. Остальные действительно только для счёта.


Ну я именно об этом и написал...  :Smilie:  Чуток в завуалированном виде...

----------


## Aion

> А бусинке уже всё равно, что с ней будет. Как, собственно, и плоскогубцам без разницы, что они раздавят ).


Желанию давить не всё равно.  :Cool:

----------


## Игорь Е

Освящать - это как получится, не помешает, но не обязательно
мантры не для четок, а для тебя, для настройки твоих вибраций
на четках остается вся информация и о твоих мантрах,
и о мате соседа по транспорту
и ворчании бабки - понаехали нехристи
и о том как солце светило

вывод - лучше чтобы меньше, кто видел четки в руках
а чтение мантры про себя в транспорте очень хорошая практика
пользы много и время не в пустую

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Освящать - это как получится, не помешает, но не обязательно
> мантры не для четок, а для тебя, для настройки твоих вибраций
> на четках остается вся информация и о твоих мантрах,
> и о мате соседа по транспорту
> и ворчании бабки - понаехали нехристи
> и о том как солце светило
> 
> вывод - лучше чтобы меньше, кто видел четки в руках
> а чтение мантры про себя в транспорте очень хорошая практика
> пользы много и время не в пустую


Т.е. если читаешь мантры в транспорте с чётками в мешочке, то ворчание бабки на них не записывается, а если бабка их видит у тебя в руках, то записывается? Тогда почему записывается то, как солнце светило, ведь солнце не видит у тебя чётки в руках?

----------

Антончик (14.08.2014)

----------


## Игорь Е

бабки ворчат про то что видют, не видют - молчат

тут есть тонкий момент, очень важно его понимать

если обращение ворчаний направлено к тебе, оно запишется на твои четки
если пожелание мата обращено к тебе или ко всем окружающим - тоже запишется
а если они просто бурчат себе под нос высказывая свое недовольсто не ведомо о чем - не запишется

вопрос - почему ? ответ еще более тонкий

ибо в мешочке невидимый посторонним, находится в твоем защитном поле
и если не было обращения к тебе, профильтруетя твоим полем, потому и не запишется

вообще четки никому не надо показывать или давать в руки
а когда ты достигнешь мастерства в этом вопросе, то тогда тебе будет пофиг
уже ничего постороннего туда не вклинится

почему солнце луна земля и т.д. туда попадают - ответ проще пареной репы
ты ЯВЛЯЕШЬСЯ частью их, точнее твоя энергетика контактирует с ними напрямую

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> почему солнце луна земля и т.д. туда попадают - ответ проще пареной репы
> ты ЯВЛЯЕШЬСЯ частью их, точнее твоя энергетика контактирует с ними напрямую


Я являюсь частью солнца и луны в такой же степени, как и частью ворчащей бабки. Почему тогда ворчанье бабки не записывается, а солнца записывается?

----------

Lanky (14.09.2014), Гханта (08.03.2015)

----------


## Александр С

Если вы используете четки для начитывания мантры, рассчитывая получить определенный результат за определенный период, то делать это следует строго в уединении, в одном и том же месте, в одно и то же время и одинаковое количество повторений (либо не меньшее, чем в предыдущую сессию). Важно постоянство условий. Не говоря об отдельных моментах, вроде стороны света, начала и завершения сессии, материала четок, материала подстилки и т.д. 

Если вы используете четки для подсчета чего-либо, то это все не имеет никакого значения. Особенно если вас не отвлекает внимание посторонних. А еще лучше использовать любой счетчик-кликер.

----------


## Игорь Е

> Я являюсь частью солнца и луны в такой же степени, как и частью ворчащей бабки. Почему тогда ворчанье бабки не записывается, а солнца записывается?


Вы так говорите потому что не представляете структуру связей

Земля, Солнце, Луна для нас корень, главный поток, а бабка паральлельна

можно образно сравнить с рекой, внезапно рараспавшейся на сотни(тыщи) паральлельных ручейков(потоков)
где вы один ручеек, а бабка другой, пьяный мужик третий и т.д.

немного по другому, но менее наглядно
солнце - ствол дерева, а вы листики

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Земля, Солнце, Луна для нас корень, главный поток, а бабка паральлельна


А на каком основании вы делаете вывод, что следует представлять именно так? Почему не бабка — главный поток, а солнце параллельно? По мне так с бабкой у человека гораздо больше связи, чем с солнцем. Бабка в одной из прошлых жизней была моей матерью, а солнце —нет.

----------

Lanky (14.09.2014), Нико (12.08.2014)

----------


## Игорь Е

> А на каком основании вы делаете вывод, что следует представлять именно так? Почему не бабка — главный поток, а солнце параллельно? По мне так с бабкой у человека гораздо больше связи, чем с солнцем. Бабка в одной из прошлых жизней была моей матерью, а солнце —нет.


просто так вселенная устроена, и не я придумал ее устройство, изучите матчасть как следует вдоль и поперек
был вопрос, я - объяснил, а спорить с вами или доказывать вам никакого желания нет

----------


## Аурум

Супер! Я теперь тоже буду на неудобный вопрос отвечать: "А вот так Вселенная устроена! Изучайте матчасть!"  :Big Grin:

----------

Lanky (14.09.2014), Neroli (12.08.2014), Айрат (12.08.2014), Нико (12.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> просто так вселенная устроена, и не я придумал ее устройство, изучите матчасть как следует вдоль и поперек
> был вопрос, я - объяснил, а спорить с вами или доказывать вам никакого желания нет


Вы сами написали ерунду:




> Вы так говорите потому что не представляете структуру связей
> 
> Земля, Солнце, Луна для нас корень, главный поток, а бабка паральлельна
> 
> можно образно сравнить с рекой, внезапно рараспавшейся на сотни(тыщи) паральлельных ручейков(потоков)
> где вы один ручеек, а бабка другой, пьяный мужик третий и т.д.
> 
> немного по другому, но менее наглядно
> солнце - ствол дерева, а вы листики


...а после соответствующей реакции какую-то матчасть изучать призываете. :EEK!: 

PS. "Мир полон маленьких нирван" (с)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> просто так вселенная устроена, и не я придумал ее устройство, изучите матчасть как следует вдоль и поперек
> был вопрос, я - объяснил, а спорить с вами или доказывать вам никакого желания нет


Вселенная устроена не так. У вас ошибочные представления об устройстве Вселенной.

----------

Айрат (12.08.2014), Нико (12.08.2014)

----------


## Игорь Е

> Вселенная устроена не так. У вас ошибочные представления об устройстве Вселенной.


споры ни к чему, разберите ее по кирпичикам, попробуйте на зуб
сможете - сомнений не останется
а не хотите - дело ваше, никто не заставляет и убеждать не собирается

кроме того найдете место, где расположена нирвана и другие вещи
вообще это очень интересное занятие

----------


## Аурум

> споры ни к чему, разберите ее по кирпичикам, попробуйте на зуб
> сможете - сомнений не останется
> а не хотите - дело ваше, никто не заставляет и убеждать не собирается
> 
> кроме того найдете место, где расположена нирвана и другие вещи
> вообще это очень интересное занятие


А давно ли вы сами забирались разборкой Вселенной по кирпичикам и пробовали их на зуб?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> кроме того найдете место, где расположена нирвана


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Нет уж спасибо, обойдёмся как-нибудь без места, где расположена нирвана. И прочих заблуждений.

----------


## Игорь Е

> А давно ли вы сами забирались разборкой Вселенной по кирпичикам и пробовали их на зуб?


относительно ... давно или недавно, смотря откуда считать ...
основы около 8 лет назад

----------


## Игорь Е

> Нет уж спасибо, обойдёмся как-нибудь без места, где расположена нирвана. И прочих заблуждений.


отлично, а то там не протолкнуться будет ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> отлично, а то там не протолкнуться будет ...


Там тесно,должно быть. В месте, где грызут кирпичи вселенной.

----------

Гханта (08.03.2015)

----------


## Аурум

> относительно ... давно или недавно, смотря откуда считать ...
> основы около 8 лет назад


Основы чего?

----------


## Игорь Е

> Основы чего?


того, что вы спросили, основы строения вселенной по кирпичикам

----------


## Игорь Е

> Там тесно,должно быть. В месте, где грызут кирпичи вселенной.


и да и нет
землян там очччччень мало, а про остальных промолчу

----------


## Аурум

> и да и нет
> землян там очччччень мало, а про остальных промолчу


Грибы?

----------

Нико (12.08.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (12.08.2014)

----------


## Игорь Е

> Грибы?


странные вы ребята ...
причем тут грибы ?
для такой работы ниче не нужно, кроме головы

----------


## Антон Соносон

> для такой работы ниче не нужно, кроме головы


спинной мозг - это что, ерунда какая-то по-Вашему?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> спинной мозг - это что, ерунда какая-то по-Вашему?


И еще руки нужны. Вселенную по кирпичику разбирать без них сложно!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.08.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> И еще руки нужны. Вселенную по кирпичику разбирать без них сложно!


ну да, и ноги, чтоб не завалило кирпичами

----------

Аурум (12.08.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (12.08.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> ну да, и ноги, чтоб не завалило кирпичами


Ага. а то потом будут проблемы с грибами в нирване

----------


## Игорь Ю

Вот за это я не люблю форумы. Оффтоп на пустые темы извечный и перемалывание косточек друг другу. Неудачники видимо плодятся.

----------


## Lanky

> Супер! Я теперь тоже буду на неудобный вопрос отвечать: "А вот так Вселенная устроена! Изучайте матчасть!"


....Н-ну, хорошо. А что такое тайна веков ?
-Закон жизни...
-Ладно.А что такое закон жизни ?
-Это тайна веков.
-Тайна веков ?- переспросил Затворник странно тонким голосом и медленно стал подходить к Шестипалому по дуге...(с)  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Зашел спустя столько времени.

Ребят, а Вы вообще ум свой пытаетесь притормозить?  :Smilie: 

Всех рад видеть. Пошел обратно

----------

Aion (14.09.2014), Алик (14.09.2014), Фил (14.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (15.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

Артем, я Вас тоже очень рад был видеть.
Заходите еще!

----------

Артем Тараненко (15.09.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Зашел спустя столько времени.
> 
> Ребят, а Вы вообще ум свой пытаетесь притормозить? 
> 
> Всех рад видеть. Пошел обратно


У вас 6 203 сообщений. Значит нам рано тормозить. :Smilie:

----------

Vladiimir (14.09.2014), Алик (14.09.2014)

----------


## Aion

> У вас 6 203 сообщений. Значит нам рано тормозить.


У меня ещё больше, но дело не количестве.  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (14.09.2014), Артем Тараненко (15.09.2014), Фил (14.09.2014)

----------


## Эфрон

А не подскажете, как правильно размещать на четках счетчики, в виде привесок с колокольчиком и Ваджром и с кисточкой? За какими бусинами?

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> А не подскажете, как правильно размещать на четках счетчики, в виде привесок с колокольчиком и Ваджром и с кисточкой? За какими бусинами?


Как Вам удобнее. У меня после 21 стоят. Можно поставить после 25, например, если Вы практикуете в ньингмапинской традиции.

----------


## Kit

> Как Вам удобнее. У меня после 21 стоят. Можно поставить после 25, например, если Вы практикуете в ньингмапинской традиции.


А чем в данном случае примечательно число 25?

----------


## Olle

> А не подскажете, как правильно размещать на четках счетчики, в виде привесок с колокольчиком и Ваджром и с кисточкой? За какими бусинами?


Прикольно, а по тупости думал, что счетчик для счета, а оказывается его надо где-то размещать :Kiss:

----------


## Айрат

> Прикольно, а по тупости думал, что счетчик для счета, а оказывается его надо где-то размещать


Размещать можно где угодно. Но часто нужно отсчитывать 21 или 7 раз. Поэтому, для таких случаев, удобно счетчик размещать за этим количеством бусин.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> А чем в данном случае примечательно число 25?


25 учеников Гуру Ринпоче.

----------

Kit (17.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (17.09.2014)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

:Smilie:  Можно еще и на 10-й, если у вас начитка 1:10 от основной мантры Ну и еще вариантов несколько можно подобрать. Главное чтобы Вы сами понимали нафига у вас эта фигня на бусиках болтается

----------

Olle (17.09.2014), Pedma Kalzang (17.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (17.09.2014)

----------


## Olle

> Можно еще и на 10-й, если у вас начитка 1:10 от основной мантры Ну и еще вариантов несколько можно подобрать. Главное чтобы Вы сами понимали нафига у вас эта фигня на бусиках болтается


Тибетская арифметика:
один круг это 108 - считаем 100, а 1:10 - это 7;
три круга по 108 равно 300, а 1:10 - это 27.

----------


## Эфрон

Буддийские четки делаются только свободно двигающимися по нити, или же бывают и с узлами, как индуистские, где узел завязан после каждой бусины?
Есть ли что-то сакральное в том, что бусины свободно двигаются по нити?

----------


## Юань Дин

когда катаются по нити - так неудобно! Скатываются вниз.

----------


## Pasha

Мала Ракша из рудракши?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Зерна малы должны перемещаться свободно. Неудобно у вас в уме. Просто надо перетянуть малу, чтобы зерна сидели потуже. Но узлов быть не должно.

----------

Aion (24.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2014)

----------


## Эфрон

Давно и не помню где попадалось на глаза, что нить символизирует Центральный канал, и бусины, которые с трудом передвигаются будут вызывать застой энергий. Значит на нити не должно быть узелков? А вот четки из Рудракши и Туласи - с узелками, но тут скорее для того, чтобы при разрыве бусины не просыпались на землю.

----------


## Эфрон

А какой рукой правильно держать четки - левой или правой?  :Smilie:

----------


## Kit

> А какой рукой правильно держать четки - левой или правой?


Пользуйтесь поиском! Лучше через google в таком виде:  "ваш запрос" site:http://board.buddhist.ru 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....853&viewfull=1

----------

Эфрон (25.09.2014)

----------


## Эфрон

> Пользуйтесь поиском! Лучше через google в таком виде:  "ваш запрос" site:http://board.buddhist.ru 
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....853&viewfull=1


Просто я думал, что нужно в левой держать, а вот нашел статью - 

http://www.yowangdu.com/tibetan-buddhism/malas.html

тут в правой на фото и на видео держат.

Вот мне интересно, какая разница и почему так.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Просто я думал, что нужно в левой держать, а вот нашел статью - 
> 
> http://www.yowangdu.com/tibetan-buddhism/malas.html
> 
> тут в правой на фото и на видео держат.
> 
> Вот мне интересно, какая разница и почему так.


В тибетской традиции по умолчанию в левой. Почему чувак на видео держит в правой, не знаю, может быть, его не научили как правильно.

----------

Aion (25.09.2014), Гханта (25.09.2014)

----------


## Kit

> Просто я думал, что нужно в левой держать, а вот нашел статью - 
> http://www.yowangdu.com/tibetan-buddhism/malas.html


Я бы на вашем месте не сильно доверял этому сайту...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2014)

----------


## Александр С

> Просто я думал, что нужно в левой держать, а вот нашел статью - 
> 
> http://www.yowangdu.com/tibetan-buddhism/malas.html
> 
> тут в правой на фото и на видео держат.
> 
> Вот мне интересно, какая разница и почему так.


Зависит от типа тантр или активности, реализуемой посредством начитываемой мантры. От этого же зависят и пальцы. Есть варианты, когда держат двумя руками.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Я бы посоветовал по первости не особо этим париться. Начинающие практики очень любят все усложнять, но стоит помнить, что практика - это не про четки, танцы с бубном, правильную расстановку и химсостав ингредиентов. Очень хорошо знать все детали, очень хорошо изучать смыслы, но вы же в конечном итоге не хотите стать мастером по изготовлению четок или правильному их держанию в правильной руке правильными пальцами?  :Smilie:  Устойчивость в практике гораздо важнее, а мелкие детали порой отвлекают и вносят сумятицу, что мешает стабилизировать состояние пребывания в Гуру-йоге. А оно - суть практики.

Штука в том, что если вы чего-то не знаете досконально, это не является большой ошибкой. Если же вы получили наставления по чему-либо (к примеру, как правильно лепить торма и использовать их в практике), то дальше вы обязаны использовать это, если есть такая возможность.

----------

Aion (27.09.2014), Алик (12.11.2014), Антончик (28.09.2014), Гханта (11.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (27.09.2014)

----------


## Ст-Томас

> 1. Светить малу на людях - дурной тон (см. тот же источник). Так что Ринпоче и йогины (если они олдскульные) не покажут Вам свою рабочую малу, и на публике будут ходить с пластмассовой.))
> 2. Нету, строго говоря, "обычных юзеров". Начитывание мантр - часть йоги божества. Со всеми вытекающими.))
> 
> 
> С какашками Вы так намаетесь (лепить, сушить и т.д.) что сапфиры дешевкой покажутся после этого.


У меня четки кажется тигринный глаз называется, что нибудь можете сказать о них?

----------


## Гханта

> У меня четки кажется тигринный глаз называется, что нибудь можете сказать о них?


Люди пишут, что "четки из тигрового глаза используют в практике Будды медицины, они способствуют восстановлению после тяжелых болезней и помогают сохранить здоровье" и в теории это вполне логично ибо "тигровый глаз" разновидность кварца, а свойства этого камня вполне понятны.

----------

Ст-Томас (11.11.2014)

----------

